# Writing Workshop 7/03/2010: Writer's Block



## kitreshawn (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright, I am going to be gone for the next week and a half so there may not be a Writing Workshop next week, but I will try to get something up (incidentally this trip is also the reason the workshops are less intensive lately).

I'll try to give you something more involved this time.

Anyway, Writer's Block is something I know many people tend to struggle with.  There are many different reasons for having it and everyone is different so it can be hard to figure out ways to overcome it.  This is especially true when you are already frustrated that you aren't able to get anything down.  Here are two methods I know of:

1) Write Gibberish

Sometimes the delay is more a problem of getting things started than anything else.  You may know what you want to write but cannot figure out how to put it into words or you may simply have problems getting ideas to start coming but once they are flowing things are fine.

When this happens you can try the Gibberish method.  Turn to a new page or open a new document and pound out anything (memories, poems, nursery rhymes, flow of consciousness).  The idea behind the method is to sit and write anything for 5 to 10 minutes regardless of if it makes sense or not.  Just go with whatever comes to mind and get it out.  Don't have any judgments about what you have gotten down, there is no pressure to get anything write, just to get it out.  Once you feel you are in the proper zone to start writing switch over to your regular project.


2) What If?

Other times you are well and completely stumped about how to progress a story.  Usually this happens when you haven't given much thought about that point in the story and find yourself mired down.  You may even know where you want things to end up, you just have no idea how to get from point A to B.

When this happens one method is to read (or rewrite) the last page or so of your story, then draw a line where you run out of ideas and write the words "What If..."

Set a timer for 5 minutes and during that time write down every possible continuation you come up with regardless of how stupid it is, including any important details you think of.  Don't leave any out.  Sometimes ideas that seem silly or stupid actually make more sense after you've though about them for a little bit, and sometimes they really are just silly or stupid but trigger another idea that works very well.  Pick the one you like best.

*The Exercise:*
Pick a story where you feel stuck.  Pick it up and use one of the two methods described here (or one of your own choosing) to try and get things flowing again.  Take about a page or so and share the result.  Feel free to give or ask for critique.

*The Objective:*
To find a way to get past your writer's block.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 15, 2010)

This is just the writer's workshop I needed. I'm gunna finally get to that request I've been slacking on (hopefully!).


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

i should post entries from the 3 A.M. Epiphany.

Writers having a hard time thinking of how/what to write should look into it.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> i should post entries from the 3 A.M. Epiphany.
> 
> Writers having a hard time thinking of how/what to write should look into it.


 You wouldn't happen to have a link to that would you?


----------

